# Hiring PM hot and cold Line Cooks (L.A. area)



## M1k3 (Aug 29, 2021)

My work is hiring hot and cold line cooks for dinner shift. Located in Manhattan Beach. Starting at $20/hr. Benefits are offered. Not a toxic work environment. I'm really happy here. 

Contact me for more information or any questions you may have.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 29, 2021)

We're a more upscale restaurant also. And multiple restaurants/hotels in the group. I believe they're planning to open some more locations in the next year or so.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2021)

Also looking for a Pastry cook. Starts at $18/hr.


And for both positions, offering $500 sign on bonus. $100 after 30 days, $400 after 90 days.


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2021)

So some line dog, who's only skill set is putting something someone else cooked onto a plate is going to knock down $20/hr, while a Pastry Chef, having great skills, creator of godly products, works of art each and every one while contributing more to the restaurant bottom line than all the line cooks put together is going to make only $18?

What a country 

Best to you.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2021)

daveb said:


> So some line dog, who's only skill set is putting something someone else cooked onto a plate is going to knock down $20/hr, while a Pastry Chef, having great skills, creator of godly products, works of art each and every one while contributing more to the restaurant bottom line than all the line cooks put together is going to make only $18?
> 
> What a country
> 
> Best to you.


Line Cooks actually cook and plate the whole dish. Not just put **** on a plate.

Pastry cook. Not the actual Chefs. Think line cook without all the heat and pan slinging.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 17, 2021)

P.S. I'm not in a management position that's able to make the call on base pay rate. Everyone is free to negotiate a higher rate though.


----------



## FishmanDE (Oct 18, 2021)

Good luck in your search! Those are in line with NYC rates rn; very fair.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 18, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> Good luck in your search! Those are in line with NYC rates rn; very fair.


Luckily we're not as expensive as NYC, mostly.


----------

